# Spring equonix



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 21, 2009)

From now on, the days are longer than the nights!    Makes me feel like spring!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 21, 2009)

Daylight is a good thing! Spring and warm weather is great!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 21, 2009)

yes can work later in the day.an can get more work done.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm liking it!

I'm still trying to get on my summer schedule.  In winter, I go to bed early and sleep late.  In summer, I go to bed late and get up early.  Go figure.


----------

